# TNT Artichoke Bites



## kadesma (May 11, 2012)

Easy and nummy one of the appies for Sunday.
Put this mix on Pumpernickel or smooshed white bread. Mix up 1 c. mayo,1 c. Parmesan,1-4oz. can chopped green chiles,1-c. artichoke hearts,chopped and enough bread to make 5 doz bites.(60) Mix everything but the bread in bowl put 1 tea. of the mix on the bread put under broiler til lightly browned on top. Serve right away. Enjoy.
kades


----------



## Alix (May 12, 2012)

Do you do little toasted rounds of bread kadesma? Do you think really firm toasted sesame crackers would work?


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2012)

Alix said:


> Do you do little toasted rounds of bread kadesma? Do you think really firm toasted sesame crackers would work?


Yes I do Alix and yes sesame crackers would work.
kades


----------

